# Toy Box - Cubby Style



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

When is was building an 8 drawer dresser for my son, I realized I didn't buy wood for the drawers. So I started this project, a "toy box" in the meantime.


It is a 9 cube "cubby" to store these store bought fabric cube things (that's for my wife to take care of)









Designed in Sketchup









Sides to size with dados









Glue up of main portion (did this in steps)









All glued up









more to follow


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

It needed a top - this is top being glued up - this picture shows the bottom of the the top - the grain isn't this funky on the part that shows









main carcass was made from 3/4" maple veneer ply - this is my first time trying the "iron on" edge banding - worked pretty good - pic show it in progress









walnut plugs to hide screw heads and matches the maple bed I built 









with the stain applied


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work. I really like this one. Make sure you post a picture with the fabric "things" in it. Great job.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Nice work. I really like this one. Make sure you post a picture with the fabric "things" in it. Great job.


 
will do - it may be a few weeks though


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

those lil dark squares set it off just perfectly


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Later when the canvas cuby things are gone, it will make a great book case for all those children's stories.

Really nice work. Had you not confessed in pictures no one would have known it was plywood.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

lawrence said:


> those lil dark squares set it off just perfectly


Those square plugs are way cooler than the ikea style round screw plugs. Very nice job. I like the idea of transitioning to a book shelf later too.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Job !!!*

Very nice job on the "CHUBBY" 
I like the plugs. Adds a very nice contrast.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Very nice job on the "CHUBBY".


did I spell it wrong? - if not i guess i dont get it - i dunno


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

all the woodworking complete - wife still has to get the bins for it - I think it will store a lot more with bins - will post pics with bins whenever she gets them


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*spelling*



wfs said:


> did I spell it wrong? - if not i guess i dont get it - i dunno


Nope, fat fingers on my end. :laughing:


----------

